# G&L Longbow for Sale



## frankwright (Oct 17, 2009)

G&L Mantis Hunter Longbow with G&L Quiver. The bow is right hand, 56" 52@28.

The bow is in very good condition but it has been hunted with. No major marks, nicks or dents  but just normal wear. It does have a "handcrafted for"...name on it.

It is a very smooth drawing, good shooting bow. I have too many and this just hangs on the rack.

$200 if you pick up in Clayton County, $225 and I will ship it.

Frank


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 17, 2009)

I've never known what G&L stood for.  Help me out Frank!  Looks like a fine bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 18, 2009)

Gene & Larry


----------



## frankwright (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Gene and Larry, two fine gentleman and bowyers and pretty dang good bow shooters too.

They made bows in their shop in Dallas,Ga for quite a few years and sold a lot of them as they are fine bows.
They stopped making bows last year due to some issues, either health or personal. I heard a rumor they were going to make bows again but I don't know if that is true.


----------



## HELPER (Oct 18, 2009)

*bows*

True  HELPER (Larry of G&L)


----------



## stic-shooter (Oct 18, 2009)

They made great shooting bows. Lewis made a few with genes help I believe. Are they really going to start again?


----------



## Bowmaker (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes it is true! No longer just a rumor. We are now making bows.  We have takedown recurves/ takedown longbows & the original one piece longbows.  In addition we are making quivers as accesories to "OUR" bows.  We'd like to invite all of our friend's to come by & see us.  Just give us a call @ (770)445-9299.  Hope to see "Ya'll" soon.  Thanks, Gene


----------



## irocz2u (Oct 19, 2009)

were  are  you  in  dalles  ga


----------



## Bowmaker (Oct 19, 2009)

I am at 148 Trace rd. off of mt. Tabor church rd, at east paulding dr.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to hear that Gene.  Looking forward to seeing you and Larry.


----------



## stic-shooter (Oct 19, 2009)

will you g have a website?<><


----------



## Bowmaker (Oct 19, 2009)

No plans for one at this time I want to see how things go . Hey Jeff come to see us when you get a chance.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to here you guys are back at it, we missed you!


----------



## frankwright (Oct 20, 2009)

I have had some questions on the woods of the bow and I really don't know. Here are pictures, one of the bowmakers here can probably identify.

I have probably 15 pm from four different Woodyites, and I just want you to know that I appreciate the interest but I have to sell it to the first "I will take it , or I will take it based on a meet and inspection"
Thanks


----------



## Bowmaker (Oct 20, 2009)

The limbs are zebra wood and the riser is Winge.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 26, 2009)

Price reduced until November 1 and then it is off to the Auction place!

$200 picked up, $225 shipped!
Thanks!


----------



## Avid Archer (Oct 26, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## frankwright (Nov 1, 2009)

The bow is sold!


----------



## fishdog (Nov 1, 2009)

That was a dang good deal. A costom bow for $200.


----------

